# Metal Detecting Places



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I got an early Christmas present from my wife. It's a Garrett Ace 300 metal detector and a pinpointer. I talked about getting one to find something that was dropped in the yard years ago. When I started scanning around the yard my 7yo was very intrigued by what I was doing. After I showed her a few times I finally let my daughter use our pinpointer to go through the dirt I dug up to find the treasures. Now That's all she talks about. She wants to do this all of the time even after dark. I was thinking about just her and I venturing out somewhere to do a little treasure hunting. Just wanted to share..
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I know this is an old post but how is it going? 

I've been into and out of the hobby over several years. I currently own 3 detectors that I use occasionally. My problem is having someone to go with. You seem to have a built in answer to that issue. That's great! I hope you are both enjoying the hobby. 

Cliff


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Just bought a pointer to try and find a ring my wife lost along a fence line behind the house.
Pointer was $40, the ring was $20.
If I find it.................priceless.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

cubera said:


> Just bought a pointer to try and find a ring my wife lost along a fence line behind the house.
> 
> Pointer was $40, the ring was $20.
> 
> If I find it.................priceless.


You are right about that! I didn't get into this hobby to make a profit. I just like finding lost stuff.

Cliff


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I remember getting a detector when I was about 8 or 9. Took it out in the back yard the next day and started digging for that treasure. 



Man was my dad mad when he got home and saw 20 fresh holes dug in the back yard.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Well I ran around the fence line with the wand (and it really works good) until my back couldn't take anymore.
Found a couple of small pieces of metal, but no ring. 
Problem is darn thing alarms about 8-10 inches from the metal fence that runs around the area.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

cubera said:


> Well I ran around the fence line with the wand (and it really works good) until my back couldn't take anymore.
> 
> Found a couple of small pieces of metal, but no ring.
> 
> Problem is darn thing alarms about 8-10 inches from the metal fence that runs around the area.


Unfortunately that is what they are supposed to do, detect metal. Sounds like it is doing it's job. 

Cliff


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Yes it is, and all for $40.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I've had one in the closet now for 10+ years. I would love to go hunting, just don't know where it's allowed now. I still watch youtube videos.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

bill said:


> I've had one in the closet now for 10+ years. I would love to go hunting, just don't know where it's allowed now. I still watch youtube videos.


Take it out, dust it off, get some batteries and get back in it. Check the forums for others in your area that might give you some ideas on the laws, or better yet, let you tag along. A good place to start is in your own backyard and go from there.

Cliff


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Go to the beach where are the parties happen at. With a hundreds of drunk people on the beach at one time small things are bound to get lost. May get lucky and find something worth the time.


----------



## Leonadr1333 (Apr 2, 2019)

I do not understand old coins or just very rusty? I personally only bottle caps and find, since I found a chain.
But in general, rest with metal detector is a very relaxing hobby


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Go to the beach where are the parties happen at. With a hundreds of drunk people on the beach at one time small things are bound to get lost. May get lucky and find something worth the time.


Just make sure it's not a State Park or National Seashore, or... or...

_(i) Metal detector. It is an offense for any person to operate or use a metal detector, except as authorized by permit._

_According to Texas Parks and Wildlife, it is an offense for a person to operate a metal detector in a Texas state park unless he is authorized by permit. This also applies to national forests and federal lands, according to Broken Detector._

Sources:

https://tpwd.texas.gov/state-parks/parks/park-rules

https://legalbeagle.com/6948318-laws-metal-detecting-texas.html

Hate to spoil anyone's plans, but getting hit with a big fine for something that seems innocent is no fun at all. I'd rather change my plans than have my entire outing ruined by the long arm of the law.


----------



## Garmentprinting (May 14, 2019)

I got a finder when I was around 8 or 9. Took it out in the back yard the following day and began burrowing for that treasure.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Join a metal detecting club in your area!!!!

I got my first detector about 20 years ago and joined a club shortly after that to learn all I could about the hobby. The group trips to properties we obtain permission to hunt on and planted hunts are a lot of fun and often profitable, but the greatest treasure I have found is the friendships I have made through the club.

https://www.facebook.com/tomballmdclub/

http://www.fmdac.org/


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Is the $49 dollar one at Harbor Freight any good. I have lost a few items on 20 acres and would like to find but not worth much except to me.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

redduck said:


> Is the $49 dollar one at Harbor Freight any good. I have lost a few items on 20 acres and would like to find but not worth much except to me.


"You get what you pay for". If you were looking for something lost in a 10' X 10' area and maybe never use it again it might be worth a try but if you are trying to cover a large area or use it from time to time you would be better off spending a bit more. Look on some of the metal detecting forums like Friendly Metal Detecting in the classifieds for a deal on a good used unit. It will pay off in the long run.

Cliff


----------



## Desert Trout (Jul 20, 2019)

impulse said:


> Just make sure it's not a State Park or National Seashore, or... or...
> 
> _(i) Metal detector. It is an offense for any person to operate or use a metal detector, except as authorized by permit._
> 
> ...


That's not true on National Forests and federal lands. If it were, 99% of the metal detectors owned in Nevada, AZ and most of the west would be up for sale.

Any land administered by the BLM, commonly referred to as federal land, is open to recreational mineral detection unless it is otherwise designated. National forests are acceptable as well but you'll mostly not be able to do so in campgrounds or ecologically sensitive areas. You'll be able to read the regs online for any particular national forest for their specific set-asides.

I run a Garrett ATX that I'm parting with and I have a few gold mining claims on BLM land, within two different national forests, and on patented land as well. I have a friend who's paying for her divorce with the gold nuggets she's found running her machines on BLM land.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Desert Trout said:


> That's not true on National Forests and federal lands. If it were, 99% of the metal detectors owned in Nevada, AZ and most of the west would be up for sale.
> 
> Any land administered by the BLM, commonly referred to as federal land, is open to recreational mineral detection unless it is otherwise designated. National forests are acceptable as well but you'll mostly not be able to do so in campgrounds or ecologically sensitive areas. You'll be able to read the regs online for any particular national forest for their specific set-asides.
> 
> I run a Garrett ATX that I'm parting with and I have a few gold mining claims on BLM land, within two different national forests, and on patented land as well. I have a friend who's paying for her divorce with the gold nuggets she's found running her machines on BLM land.


Great information. Thanks for some clarification. I'm sure you know more about the rules than I do since I'm just a casual hobbyist.

You also made my point better than I did... Just like hunting and fishing, you need to research the rules before you start in. The rule about requiring special permit in state parks seems pretty black and white. What I don't know is how much of the Texas beaches are considered "state parks".

I recall some threads from many years ago when a few guys were in for a rude awakening when they were heavily fined for bow hunting gar on Lake Houston. Bow hunting gar was legal, but they did it on Lake Houston, which apparently has status as a state (or city?) park. I lived on Lake Houston and wasn't aware of that special status.

I've got this vision of someone accidentally walking across some invisible border on the beach somewhere, and going from being a law abiding metal detector to being a heavily fined outlaw.


----------



## Metheny55 (Nov 23, 2020)

I think that a metal detector is always a great gift at any age.


----------

